# Trailer or seat for 19 month old



## Plax (25 May 2020)

Hello, not posted in a while or cycled in absolutely years. I’m digging out my Galaxy Ultra touring bike later today and after doing a few ”training“ rides to ensure I’m still competent (cycling proficiency test was a few decades ago....), would like to start taking my 19 month old son out with me.

As I said, I have a Touring bike. It has a rear pannier rack (Tubus I think it is). what would people recommend to carry a toddler? Rack or trailer, and any suggestions on which to get/avoid?

Ta


----------



## ianrauk (25 May 2020)

I loved the trailer, so did jnr.
Much more secure imo and you could also carry a lot more. Food, blankets, toys, teddies etc.
I also found that with the trailer, car drivers gave you a whole lot more room.
And it made people smile too.


----------



## I like Skol (25 May 2020)

Trailers are good but I used a rear seat, the Hamax Kiss and had no problems going that route.

Both systems have their merits but also each has a big drawback. The rear seat can make the bike quite top heavy and unwieldy which takes some getting used to but is fine if you are aware and prepared for it. Was never an issue for me as I am quite big anyway and have pretty good bike handling skills.
The trailer is going to turn your bike into a pretty big rig and will cause problems at any tight spots and could be near impossible to get through some cycle path width restrictions without unloading and disconnecting each time! There is also the storage problem, a trailer will take up more room than the removable rear seat which may even be able to live on the bike full time even when stored.


----------



## raleighnut (25 May 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Trailers are good but I used a rear seat, the Hamax Kiss and had no problems going that route.
> 
> Both systems have their merits but also each has a big drawback. The rear seat can make the bike quite top heavy and unwieldy which takes some getting used to but is fine if you are aware and prepared for it. Was never an issue for me as I am quite big anyway and have pretty good bike handling skills.
> The trailer is going to turn your bike into a pretty big rig and will cause problems at any tight spots and could be near impossible to get through some cycle path width restrictions without unloading and disconnecting each time! There is also the storage problem, a trailer will take up more room than the removable rear seat which may even be able to live on the bike full time even when stored.


Nah most trailers fold for storage and the wheels come off so they don't take up much room, about the size of an old suitcase.


----------

